# Need to Gain Weight!!



## GodHasNotForgot (Dec 13, 2003)

Does anyone have any suggestions for gaining weight w/IBS-C? I have suffered from excessive gas and as a result have cut back on numerous foods: dairy, wheat, starch, redmeat and sugars such as fructose. As a result, I have lost 25lbs....would have been great if I was overweight...however I'm 5'8 and now 125lbs. What stops me from eating is not so much the constipation as is the gas (which I imagine is caused by the constipation).Example diet: cornflakes w/rice milk and almonds;rice noodles with grilled chicken;salmon w/brown rice;kiwi/papayas & water;wheatfree-milkfree-gluten free cookies. (also take daily multi-vitamin and calcium supplements)Please Advise.


----------



## Birdingal (Mar 19, 2004)

Try the rice dream ice creams - they are delicious and full of nice fat to plump you up. you can also try tofuti which is obviously made from tofu, and also has loads of calories. what you need are calories. good luck!


----------



## GodHasNotForgot (Dec 13, 2003)

I tried this ice cream recently...yes it was delicious...however it contains carob bean...which does not help me because of intolerance to beans (they even mentioned this on their website)....I was truly disappointed since being an avid ice cream lover in the past...same with the tofu....I have added more wheat free products and more 'mini' meals....I've gained 5lbs...just seem to be having a little trouble from here...I do thank you for your advice...perhaps I'll try it again w/Beano.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Calcium supplements cause gas, as I was reminded when I accidently bought "enriched" oat milk. Stop them, I bet it will make a huge difference. And no enriched products either.Instead of that I eat spinach and broccoli and make oatmeal bread with whole rolled oats, all of these have calcium.If you still have trouble you could try cutting out all forms of sugar. I have fructose sensitivity and I've noticed sugar can sometimes cause gas.For weight gain all you need are french fries and potato chips. Find some you can tolerate and eat them every day. Weight gain will sooooo not be a problem! I only have to indulge a few times before the weight starts coming on.







I love potatos, they're tasty, nutritious, and the starch soothes my tummy


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

An easy way to increase the calories in your diet is to add fats and oils (if these don't upset your IBS)...e.g. fry your chicken instead of grilling, olive oil dressings etc. Also increasing the serve size of high calorie foods - almonds, rice. Drink fresh fruit juice instead of water.Has cutting out all those nutrients actually helped your IBS? If not, perhaps it's time to start adding them back into your diet?Polly


----------

